# Bootsdiebstahl und Fischwilderei !



## MAAKMASTER (2. August 2019)

Hallo,
1, Seit dem letzten Jahr ( Oktober ) häufen sich in Asselt/ Swalmen, HSV de Swalm und Jachthaven W.S.V. Ascloa die Boots und Motorendiebstähle und auch die Beschädigungen an den Booten nimmt immer mehr zu.
Es werden die Seile/Ketten und auch die Schlösser zur Befestigung der Boote, mit Bolzenschneider und Sägen abgeschnitten,Sitzbänke ins Wasser geworfen und Boote mit Leuchtfarbe besprüht.
Erst letztes Wochenende wurden wieder 2 Boote entwendet, und anschließend....beschädigt am Ufer zurückgelassen.
Insgesamt sind seit 2018 bis Heute 3 x Pionier 12 Boote und ein Stahlboot gestohlen worden, und nicht wieder aufgetaucht.
Es wird zur Zeit geprüft, inwieweit  " Verbotsschilder ( Verboden toegang voor onbevoegden Art. 461 Wetb. v. Strafrecht )
und Überwachungskamaras instaliert werden.
Jedes Betreten des Grundstückes, wird dann bei nicht Beachtung zur Anzeige gebracht.
Verschiedene Dienststellen (Grüne Brigade,Blaue Brigade, Stadtsforst und auch das Ordnungsamt(Stadstoezicht) versuchen diese Vergehen/Diebstähle Schwerpunktmäßig aufzuklären, bis jetzt allerdings nur mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Es wurden vor ca. 4 Wochen ....4 Junge Niederländer 18-25 Jahre verhaftet, 3 saßen in einem entwendeten Boot, und eine Person im Auto an der Kaimauer in Asselt...mit Funk oder Handy Kontakt zu den 3 Personen im Boot.
Diese Personen wurden zwar verhaftet, aber aus Mangel an Beweisen(Bolzenschneider ect.waren vorher entsorgt worden) und nur mit einer " Verwarnung "  wieder entlassen worden.
Wer soll das begreifen !!!?
Diese Personen müßten ohne wenn und aber für diesen Diebstahl haftbar gemacht werden.Denn der Besitzer dieses Bootes bleibt auf seinem Schaden ca.150-200 Euro ( Ketten/Schlösser) sitzen.
Da hilft nur noch eine Privat Klage !
Da wir Bootsbesitzer und auch der Angelverein im regen Austauch mit den Behörden ( Polizei ect. ) sind,haben wir die Hoffnung diese Diebstähle und Beschädigungen in Kürzester Zeit aufzuklären.

2, Fischwilderei !
Nach länger Überlegung habe ich mich dazu entschlossen, eine Fischwilderei bekannt zu machen.
Im letzten Jahr ( Okt./Nov.) habe ich mit einem Freund die Asseltse-Plassen beangelt.
Nach einiger Zeit, hing ich irgendwo fest.....
Ja es war ein " Illegales Kiemennetz " !!!
Genauere Daten ect. werde ich aus Ermitlungsgründen nicht weiter bekannt geben, nur soviel...es war ein
Kiemennetz das ca. 2-3 m. unter der Wasseroberfläche gesetzt wurde, das Netz selber war ca. 3-4 m. Breit, und nach einer Vermessung " 700 m." Lang !!!
Ich wollte zuerst nur den Haken von meinem Fischfanggerät lösen,habe mich aber entschlossen, nach Feststellung das jede Menge Fische im Netz hingen, diese zu befreien.
" BITTE NICHT NACHMACHEN "
Polizei und Angelverein informieren !
Haben dann mit 2 Personen in ca. 1 Stunde....150-200 Fische( Brassen,Zander und Barsche) aus diesen Netzen befreit. Zum Teil in Kapitalen Größen !
Jedes Netz war ca. 100 m.Lang und waren aneinander gebunden, aber wir hatten 2 Netze schon im Boot und es war kein Ende in Sicht, das hat uns dazu bewogen, an Land zu fahren und die Polizei zu informieren. Nach einiger Zeit trafen die Beamten an der Slipanlage in Asselt ein, und haben ihrerseits sofort die " Grüne Brigade" informiert, die für alle Wasserwege zuständig sind.Auch diese Beamten waren nach kürzester Zeit vor Ort.
Wir sind dann zu dritt mit dem Polizei Boot wieder auf den See gefahren, und haben das noch im Wasser befindliche Netz geborgen. Wir konnten alle Fische noch lebend zurücksetzen, was allerdings ca.2 Stunden
gedauert hat.
Ich kann dazu nur sagen: Es ist einfach Wiederlich wenn man sieht wie diese Fische im Netz hängen, und Qualvoll verenden !
Wie gesagt das Netz war ca. 700 m. Lang und war am Ufer festgebunden......beim bergen dieses Netzes  haben wir ein  "Zweites Netz" gefunden, was wir wegen Dunkelheit nicht mehr bergen konnten.
Somit haben ca.1400 m. Netz im Wasser gestanden.Nach Rücksprache mit einigen Dienststellen, haben sich die Beamten dazu entschlossen, das Netz im Wasser zu lassen um die Fischwilderer am Nächsten Morgen zu verhaften.
Leider waren diese Fischdiebe schneller......diese haben dieses Netz in der Nacht rausgeholt.....
somit ist dieser Diebstahl bis jetzt noch nicht aufgeklärt worden,es liegen iedoch einige Erkenntnisse vor,die vielleicht noch zu Verhaftungen führt.
Ach ein  Drittes Netz, das am 15.12.2018 im Wasser stand, konnte am Nächsten Tag nicht mehr gefunden und Sichergestellt werden.
Aber die Behörden haben Verstärkte Kontrollen eingeplant, und auch Nachts wird jetzt vermehrt kontrolliert,solltet ihr in einem Netz hängenbleiben, oder ein Netz finden/sehen Bitte umgehend die Polizei und den Angelverein informieren.....Bitte nicht selber rausholen !!! Dies könnte ernsthafte Folgen für euch haben.
Bleibt zu hoffen, das sich alle Delikte schnellst möglich aufklären lassen.
Alles Niedergeschriebene ist mein Privates erleben und meine Private Meinung !
Also bitte nichts falsch Verstehen.
Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Orothred (2. August 2019)

Und jetzt?


----------



## jkc (2. August 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Und jetzt?



Steht doch da


MAAKMASTER schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ...solltet ihr in einem Netz hängenbleiben, oder ein Netz finden/sehen Bitte umgehend die Polizei und den Angelverein informieren.....Bitte nicht selber rausholen !!! Dies könnte ernsthafte Folgen für euch haben.



Frage ist für mich am ehesten noch wie ich an einem unbekannten Gewässer ein illegales Netz zuverlässig erkenne...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. August 2019)

Ein illegales Netz wird nicht korrekt gekennzeichnet sein, keine Boje, keine Fahnen.


----------



## Kochtopf (2. August 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Steht doch da
> 
> 
> Frage ist für mich am ehesten noch wie ich an einem unbekannten Gewässer ein illegales Netz zuverlässig erkenne...


In meinen Gewässern wäre jedes Netz illegal - kann ganz einfach sein wenn man seine Gewässer kennt


----------



## trawar (9. August 2019)

Kein Wunder das da sogut wie nichts lief dieses Jahr  wenn ich so jemanden erwischen würde, den würde ich mit seinem Netz versenken und es nach einem Unfall aussehen lassen.


----------



## jkc (9. August 2019)

Da haste ja beste Vorraussetzungen, wenn Du das vorab in einem öffentlichen Forum für jeden sichtbar ankündigts.


----------



## trawar (9. August 2019)

Ach glaub mal da sind noch so einige unausgeschriebene dinge in meinem Kopf, das da oben ist dagegen eine Bagatelle.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (16. August 2019)

Hallo,
Leider ist schon wieder ein Pionier 12 Boot gestohlen worden, hatte die Boots-Nummer SW-022 !
Wer das Boot sieht, oder weis wo es sich befinden könnte....
BITTE informiert die Polizei. !!!
Wenn wir(6 Personen) die vermehrt Kontrolieren und Streife laufen, jemand erwischen !!!....würden wir evt. das umsetzen, was sich "trawar" nur denkt. 
" Das Versprechen...liegt auf Eventuell "
Vielen Dank Gruß Willi


----------



## trawar (16. August 2019)

Diese verdammten Bastarde, drücke euch die Daumen dass ihr dir vor der Polizei findet.


----------



## MAAKMASTER (17. August 2019)

Änderung Löschen


----------



## guido007 (18. August 2019)

Tja, Willi. Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Sollte ich denjenigen in meinem Boot sehen, der wird den Kürzeren ziehen.


----------

